# Woodturning Smocks



## Dearlw (Dec 1, 2016)

I was going to get one buttttttt the cost is riduculas especially when its free advertising for certain companies, oh well guess my shop apron will do. lol


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2016)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/shop-aprons-for-sale.9387/#post-393557

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 1, 2016)

@Tony ...my kind of smock! No sleeves works well down here

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 1, 2016)

Not classy but frugal...
Got a Dickies workshirt for $5. 2

 x sizes too big, tall, long sleeve.
Taking sleeves of at elbow gave material for small pockets on each shoulder (honing) and large back pocket for calipers, etc.
One front pocket sewn for various marking (pencil, lumber pencil, sharpie, grease pencil).
Will fit over a windbreaker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> http://woodbarter.com/threads/shop-aprons-for-sale.9387/#post-393557



I just ordered one...can't wait to get it.
@barry richardson got one. Could you post up a pic of it ?


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I just ordered one...can't wait to get it.
> @barry richardson got one. Could you post up a pic of it ?


Im not sure where it is, I will have to look for it. Probably still in a box from my move last year lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Dec 1, 2016)

I bought and use a welder jacket form Amazon think it was $35. Has pockets in all the right places and even has flames on the sleeves!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

